# Places to buy stuff....



## grifter29 (Dec 9, 2005)

Where are good places to buy stuff ...
 I need a new front bay holder or one that has switches on it (3.5 ) i have 2 cold cathode lights and  a thermal take mem heat spreader with lights i need a way to add more stuff i want to control fans on the same part as well.

I also have an Xaser 3 thermaltake case ( the one with hardcano 9 feature) how would i mod something to fit in that top slot properly so its flush when you close it ill upload a pic of it soon tonght on my mod section


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2005)

off the top of my head here


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 9, 2005)

www.newegg.com (Usually cheapest, best selection)
www.zipzoomfly.com (Almost everything has second day shipping free)
www.mwave.com
www.monarchcomputer.com


----------



## Velocity (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah i get all my stuff from newegg... also try www.xoxide.com for some good modding supplies... or www.frozencpu.com


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 9, 2005)

Velocity said:
			
		

> yeah i get all my stuff from newegg... also try www.xoxide.com for some good modding supplies... or www.frozencpu.com


www.heatsinkfactory.com also has great selection of well... heatsinks! (If it has to do with cooling, they have it.)


----------



## G.T (Dec 10, 2005)

www.ebuyer.com


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 10, 2005)

Silicon Valley Compucycle and Best Byte Computers often have some really cheap cooling/modding products. Performance-PCs carries a lot of hard to find products, and they sleeve pretty much everything. However Performance-PCs also tends to be pretty expensive.


----------



## tony929292 (Dec 11, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> off the top of my head here


lol there r a ton of good places i use ebay and newegg for 95% of my shit  i just thought that was funny to me it not even worth menchining it but i guess there was a time i dont know etheir


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 27, 2005)

www.tigerdirect.com I spent over 2 thousand there, love that site as of www.frozencpu.com They have awesome prices for the northbridge waterblock for the corsair COOL watercooling system


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 27, 2005)

www.bigfootcomputers.com that is their specialty it mods they have some stuff that is hard to find else wear


----------



## biggiegc (Jan 19, 2006)

if your're from the UK

the best websites I look to buy from,

www.ebuyer.co.uk
www.scan.co.uk
www.dabs.com
www.pcworld.com

basically you can buy your entire system from these guys, for a case I would definately reccomend:

www.xcase.co.uk, these guys do a wickid job!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 20, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> www.tigerdirect.com I spent over 2 thousand there, love that site as of www.frozencpu.com They have awesome prices for the northbridge waterblock for the corsair COOL watercooling system


]

Tigerdirect sucks, their prices are horrible. You wont be finding them on any price listing sites


----------

